# Termites



## Bevgo (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG. I was inspecting the foundation of my home and found 1/2 of a wet termit tube going upm slab. It was not all the way up and when I disturbed it there were live termites it was very wet and fresh and it is the only 1 I found. I discovered it in the corner of the slab outside my kitchen in an area that I recently had work done and had th lower part of that that wall to the studs. There was no evidence of termite damage inside that I could see and I had 2 different contractors work on that area as well as the installers of my countertops so I was not the only person looking. Does that mean there are termites in my home or that they were just searching?

I eliminated an old rotting wodden chair (possibly termite infested) that was within 10 feet of the house as well as some dead limbs that I had removed form a tree to be rid of some of the source so I am sure there is soil infestation. I am getting a pest control company out as soon as I can schedule but in the mean time bought 2 gallons of a pesticide that said it would kill sub termites and saturated the soil in that area as well as sveral feet away from there. I am totally freaked outbu the thought of termites.

Is it possible I caught this before any horrible damage has happened? The house is in southern Louisiana. Stupid me let my termite contract drop a couple of years ago.


----------



## BugsBugMe (Mar 23, 2010)

Subterranean termite colonies are usually located in the soil from which workers build mud tubes to structural wood where they then feed. The colonies are always connected to the soil and/or close to a moisture source.

An average colony consists of 60,000 to 250,000 individuals and a mature queen produces 5,000 to 10,000 eggs per year.


----------



## RichRock (Jun 25, 2010)

Once you see one of them, there is bound to be many (and I mean MANY) more! From my experience with these pests, it's better to resolve the problem sooner than later. I would ring one of the more professional companies and have them take a look at your situation. Check the yellow pages under pest control...you can reach Terminix at (877) 397-5201.


----------

